# en / ho



## .Jordi.

Molt bona nit a tothom!

Tinc una dubte i us voldria pregar que em ajudéssiu. Hi ha una diferència entre el ús de _ho_ i _en_?

O sigui, per exemple, és més correcte dir _el alemany no ho parlo_ que_ el alemany no en parlo_?

Moltes gracies por la vostra ajuda.


----------



## ernest_

Hola Jordi,

Hi ha dues maneres de dir-ho:

L'alemany no el parlo.
D'alemany no en parlo.

El pronom "ho" no serveix aquí, perquè "alemany" és un nom determinat (masculí) i "ho" només pot substituir coses indeterminades ("això, allò") 

Per altra banda, "en" normalment va associat amb la preposició "de". En aquest cas si vols dir "en" has de posar el "de" a davant... encara que ara estic pensant que dir "alemany no en parlo" també em sembla correcte...


----------



## .Jordi.

Moltes gracies Ernest,

permeti que et pegunti altra cosa. Ja tinc entès que - com dius - "ho" serveix només (es pot dir: solament?) per a coses indeterminandes i "en" per a coses determinandes, llavors:

_el café lo tengo aquí_ --> _el cafe en tinc aquí_
_la pelí la vi ayer_ --> _la pel.lícula en vaig veure ahir_

Pero: _lo entiendo, lo digo, lo siento, etc._ -->  _ho_

Pot esser així?


----------



## RedRag

"en" és "d'una cosa" (no existeix en castellà)

d'amics, *en* tinc molt
tengo muchos amigos
Friends, I have lots *of them*

ho és l'article per una cosa no ben definit. (lo en castellà)

No ho sé
No lo sé
I don't know it (whatever 'it' may be)

El és l'article per una cosa masculina (lo en castellà)

Parles alemán? - No *el* parlo
¿hablas alemán? - No *lo* hablo
Do you speak German - No I don't (speak *it*).


ara, per una pregunta meva. Si dic:

De cerveza, en bec molt
La cerveza, la bec molt

Hi ha alguna diferencia entre ells? com per exemple que en el primer la bec sovint (sense indicació de quantitat) i en el segon la bec molt en quantitat (sense  indicacó de freqüencia), o el reves, etc.

Gràcies.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,

Estic d'acord amb l'explicació del RedRag.



RedRag said:


> ara, per una pregunta meva. Si dic:
> 
> De cerveza, en bec molt
> La cerveza, la bec molt
> 
> Hi ha alguna diferencia entre ells? com per exemple que en el primer la bec sovint (sense indicació de quantitat) i en el segon la bec molt en quantitat (sense  indicacó de freqüencia), o el reves, etc.



No, la segona no és correcta.

No és correcta perquè no es diu "la cervesa" en aquest context. Si dius "m'he begut la cervesa" estàs parlant d'una cervesa _en concret_, per exemple "la cervesa que hi ha a sobre la taula" o "la cervesa que hi ha a la nevera". Però si parles de cervesa en general, no es diu "bec la cervesa" sinó simplement "bec cervesa", i el pronom seria "en" (bec cervesa, en bec).

AFEGIT: Per cert, "molt" és un adjectiu i ha de concordar amb el nom (cervesa), per tant és "en bec molta" (femení).


----------



## .Jordi.

Gràcies a els dos. Em heu ajudat moltisimo. Ja ho tinc una mica més clar .


----------



## Morla

RedRag said:


> "en" és "d'una cosa" (no existeix en castellà)


 
Hola a tots. M'agradaria fer un petit incís en l'explicació de la utilització del pronom "en". Crec que la utilització més habitual del pronom "en" és com a substitutiu d'un complement directe indefinit:
Compro pomes - *En* compro
Penso que pot ser més fàcil d'utilitzar si primer identifiqueu el component a substituir.

Un altre ús força habitual és coma substitutiu de complements circumstancials que estiguin precedits de la preposició "de", especialment i de forma més extesa (en la parla col·loquial, enteneu-me) en els complements circumstancials de lloc:
Vinc de Barcelona - *En *vinc (Complement circumstancial de lloc)

Espero haver-vos ajudat.


----------



## brau

Morla said:


> Un altre ús força habitual és coma substitutiu de complements circumstancials que estiguin precedits de la preposició "de", especialment i de forma més extesa (en la parla col·loquial, enteneu-me) en els complements circumstancials de lloc:
> Vinc de Barcelona - *En *vinc (Complement circumstancial de lloc)



Només dir que al País Valencià aquesta utilització del pronom "en" ens és totalment desconeguda.


----------



## soupdragon78

Doncs, a veure si ho entenc bé... 
En la frase:
"hi ha una farmàcia per aquí?" "Si que n'hi ha..."
*en* es refereix a la farmàcia i *hi* al lloc? Perquè (suposo) la farmàcia és indefinit..?

gracies

Soup


----------



## Cracker Jack

soupdragon78 said:


> Doncs, a veure si ho entenc bé...
> En la frase:
> "hi ha una farmàcia per aquí?" "S*í* que n'hi ha *una*..."
> *en* es refereix a la farmàcia i *hi* al lloc? Perquè (suposo) la farmàcia és indefinit..?
> 
> gracies
> 
> Soup


 
Hola soup. Hi es una part del verb hi haver. La conjugació és sempre a la tercera persona, doncs, hi ha.

L'us de hi com pronom que substitueix un lloc està indicat per pronoms com a, per, davant de, darrera de, sobre, sota, etc.

Vaig a Sabadell. - Hi vaig (a Sabadell) (On la gent és de mala pell)
Passem per Terrassa. - Hi passem (per Terrassa) (On la gent és de mala raça ) 

Trobarem davant de l'edifici. (Hi trobarem) (Davant de l'edifici)
Posa el llibre darrera de la taula. (Posa'l-hi) (Darrera de la taula)

Jaieu sobre el llit. (Hi jaieu) (Sobre el llit)
Amaga't sota l'aigua. (Hi amaga't/Amaga't-hi) (Sota l'aigua)


----------



## soupdragon78

Ets un crac, Jack!
Gracies home.


----------



## su123

Cracker Jack said:


> Amaga't sota l'aigua. (Hi amaga't/Amaga't-hi) (Sota l'aigua)


 

Potser m'he perdut alguna cosa, però en aquest cas (imperatiu), no veig que funcioni.


----------



## betulina

Hola, CJ! 

Has fet una molt bona explicació.  Només et faig unes petitíssimes correccions.



Cracker Jack said:


> Hola soup. "Hi" es una part del verb [hi haver -haver-hi]. La conjugació és sempre a la tercera persona, doncs, hi ha.
> 
> L'ús de "hi" com a pronom que substitueix un lloc està indicat per [pronoms  -preposicions] com "a", "per", "davant de", "darrere de", "sobre", "sota", etc.
> 
> Vaig a Sabadell. - Hi vaig (a Sabadell) (On la gent és de mala pell)
> Passem per Terrassa. - Hi passem (per Terrassa) (On la gent és de mala raça )
> 
> (Ens?) Trobarem davant de l'edifici. ((Ens?) Hi trobarem) (Davant de l'edifici)
> Posa el llibre darrere de la taula. (Posa-l'hi) (Darrere de la taula)
> 
> Jaieu sobre el llit. (Hi jaieu) (Sobre el llit) - aquí, perquè funcioni així, cal entendre "jaieu" com a present d'indicatiu, no com a imperatiu (com a imperatiu seria "jaieu-hi")
> 
> Amaga't sota l'aigua. (Hi amaga't/Amaga-t'hi) (Sota l'aigua) -la Su té raó, la primera no funciona




Per cert, una curiositat: quan li diem a algú que és un "crac", li estem dient això (l'accepció número 3)!  Per dir-li just el contrari, és millor fer-ho "a l'anglesa", "crack".


----------



## soupdragon78

Ooops!  No offense meant CrackerJack! Erm, what I meant to say was:
Cheers, you're a star. (no risk involved with that one)


----------



## Cracker Jack

soupdragon78 said:


> Ooops!  No offense meant CrackerJack! Erm, what I meant to say was:
> Cheers, you're a star. (no risk involved with that one)


 
Don't worry soup. It pays to be a ''crack'' once in a while.

Hi ha correccions posades per la bet i  chics, apunta't-en.

Bet i chics, moltes gràcies.  El corregidor és corregit. HOR HOR HOR.  Sí, ara  m'en adono.  És rar que el pronom vagi davant del verb si la frase és imperativa.  S'ha de posar-lo darrere.


----------

